
High-performance garbage collection for C++ · V8 - nuriaion
https://v8.dev/blog/high-performance-cpp-gc
======
axilmar
I think this might be of interest:

[https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromium/src/+/master/thir...](https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromium/src/+/master/third_party/blink/renderer/platform/heap/BlinkGCDesign.md)

It contains answers to how things are done internally, the threading model,
etc.

